# Looking to meet up and pin rig this weekend



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

This will be the first time I have gone out and pin rigged so Im looking for someone to take a new guy under his wing 

I have my heaver, fighting rod, anchors, pins and everything I need and am just looking to get out and gain experience. Dont mind meeting up before sunrise to get a good spot on the end either


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

only one pier to pin around here and spaces are tight on the weekend. if your new say so, be humble and willing to learn and one of the kings (lol) of the pier will be glad to help you. i know i would, just dont come out, like you know it all. if spaces are tight ask one of the guys to put your anchor out for you, last thing you want to do is throw over someone else. after a few regular visits and you get to know the regulars, and you are willing to learn, and your a nice guy you may be able to fit in with a really great bunch of guys.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

Jason,
U can pin rig on seagull also, probably more room for a newer pin rigger than the LIP..........geo


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Vb.Pier*

Cant you pin at vbp?


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Geo. From what Ive seen thought the end gets very crowded and some of those guys are really mean 

And yes you can Chris.


----------



## jobxe327 (Aug 7, 2007)

jasonr said:


> Thanks Geo. From what Ive seen thought the end gets very crowded and some of those guys are really mean
> 
> And yes you can Chris.


ive never pin rigged a virginia pier but as for folks being mean its gona happen just act like you have some sense and listen to what everyone has to say and learn somthing. every pier does the same thing alittle difrent and over the years i have done it i have taken little methods from each pier and put them to use. if you act like you have sense and act like everything you do is the only way you will never make friends with any group of pin riggers on any pier. just listen to them and wathc them and fish and have fun. and not to long youll be just another regular to a pier. josh


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

seagull is not the place nor vbp, ill be at the lip on sat, look for demonfish and ill help get you started.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks demon. PM me you number if you dont mind and when you plan on being there. Ill hit you up


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

Jason, hit me up for saturday. I still plan on going out to back bay again sunday, or maybe somewhere closer.



As for seagull, I don't know why...but they're definitely not a welcoming bunch. I'd never seen pin rigging before, and I asked them how it worked. Basically got 2-4 word answers, as though they were in a rush to wait for a hookup, and I was biting into their time.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Will do man. Still not sure if I will have tonight free or not to head to Hampton.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

ok jason, weather permitting will be at the lip on sat morning around 6ish. just be there if you want to pin. ill protect you for a fee, just kidding.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Hope its a small fee! Ill see you there weather permitting ofcourse 

I need a name though. Should I just ask around for demon fish? I have a feeling Ill be starting out on the wrong foot haha


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

my name is frank and demonfish is printed on my cap. the others there will point me out to ya. just bring your chit and some shade, its gonna be hot.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Frank will be the one asleep in a chair with a hat and sunglasses on.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

haha Sweet. Im gonna bring the sombero 

Gonna go out tomorrow at some point and get some rope for my bait bucket and a fighting rod holder!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> .



Jason.. you gotta whatch out fer that "that" guy.... he'll act cool but he'll invite ya to his house beg for some pizza and you'll wound up buying him lunch, dinner and a 6 pack of Stel Reserve 40's. He's bout as bad as the pan handlers at the interstate exit ramps.


If he looses his keys... laugh at him and tell to call AAA.

If he looses a fish due to his knots... Laugh at him and tell em he shoulda tied em better.

If he asks you what a [email protected] is... laugh at him.. and then laugh at him some more

If he asks you to watch his pin rig while he builds sand castles on the beach with his kids.... laugh at him some more.

If he asks you if your a mechanic and if you can fix a POS Ford... laugh at him and pee on his truck


BTW... this is all in jest..i think... Newsjeff is good pepe's... if he's catching fish... but once he blows up and a fish hits his hook while he's untangling his line on his conventional... well that's another story.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Guess I shouldnt tell him Im a service writter at a repair shop huh


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

AL_N_VB said:


> but once he blows up and a fish hits his hook while he's untangling his line on his conventional... well that's another story.


You shoulda reeled my line in straight, you non-fishin' monkey.

I wouldn't have blown up if you did.

And the next time you tell me it was a shark ... cause you knew you f-ed up my reel ... I'm kickin' yer a**.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

luv ya NJ, even if ya graduated from the E-C-U, and cast like a knuckle dragging neaderthal and drive a POS Ford.

Once the water and the winds are right... will cya at the end on a weekday with some fresh cobs... I might even share some with you.. as long as ya don't invite any hitch hiking Canucks or offer me any powdered donuts. We'll leave that for Neil and Garth.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I think Im gonna get along with this group just swell


----------



## sand.trout (Oct 31, 2006)

AL_N_VB said:


> Jason.. you gotta whatch out fer that "that" guy.... he'll act cool but he'll invite ya to his house beg for some pizza and you'll wound up buying him lunch, dinner and a 6 pack of Stel Reserve 40's. He's bout as bad as the pan handlers at the interstate exit ramps.
> 
> 
> If he looses his keys... laugh at him and tell to call AAA.
> ...


Ha ha ! funny thing is that i've hear all these storys before.
BTW, jasonr have fun and good luck I might try to squeeze in there myself.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

sad thing is half of them happened last summer LMAO!!!

jk jeff still watchin the weather for the big day.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Well I cant seem to find the rod holder anywhere. According to the guy at BPS they only have the small ones in stock and Princess Anne Distributing is out of em. Guy at PAD told me the company who maes them is moving and untill they finish the move nothing is leaving the wharehouse


----------



## Dread (Jul 20, 2009)

*Pin Riggen.*



jasonr said:


> This will be the first time I have gone out and pin rigged so Im looking for someone to take a new guy under his wing
> 
> I have my heaver, fighting rod, anchors, pins and everything I need and am just looking to get out and gain experience. Dont mind meeting up before sunrise to get a good spot on the end either


You will need to get out to Sea Gull the night be for the day you wish to fish. If i were you if I wanted to fish on Sat morring then I then I would get out their Friday night around 12:00 to 1:00 am because it is packed on the weekend. But i have only heard of one fish hook on a pin all the others have been on the bottom. On spot/cut or live bunker, eails and blue cut or live. But i'm going out on Wenaday and will be their at 6:00 am i can tell you this it will not be that bad i went this pasted wed. and their was only six of us on the end. If you come out bring your stuff i'll be glad to show you some stuff. 

A Fishing Friend.
WESLEY. T


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Wes. Its hard for me to get out during the week though with work.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

jason it may be a little late but oceans east on northhampton blvd has them. its nice to have one but not necessary.


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

jeff you coming out tomorow? ill spool your reel while you watch your rig


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll be out there as well. I plan on just catching you guys some bait. haha.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Well guys I can't make it out at 6 but I can a little later in the morning. Ill give Jimmie a call once I'm allowed out and see if there is any room left for me. Haha


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Looks like I have way to much to do around the house today. I can make it out tomorrow though 100% if either Jeff or Frank will be there


----------



## vbjimmie (Jul 20, 2009)

My phone is broke, remember? haha. It looks like you gotta get there at 6 to make sure you get a spot.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Jason, you didn't miss much. 

Woulda been to your advantage to make it out, though. 

I have to do the family thing Sunday. I'll be out there Monday and Tuesday. 

I'm afraid Frank is a much better teacher than I am. 

When he's awake, that is.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Hope I can make it out there Monday.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Haha nice Jeff. Well atleast now I know what he looks like


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

the first rule in pin rigging is, on a perfect day when the water is clear and the temp of the water is above 75, and the winds are out of the east, you say " woman, i'm going fishing with the guys" and that is that. you dont stand up your fishing buddies to weed the flower garden, yeah jason, your buddy with the beard and the black disk in his ear ratted on you. maybe next time.

and jeff you chum bag. nice pic, us guys that hit the planks at 5am do manage to get in a power nap on a 15 hour frishing day, unlike the ones who show up at 9 and leave a noon. see ya soon.

demon


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

She promised me dinner and loving. I got dinner and she cought up on sleep  Now she feels bad and has offered to make it up to me "big time." Those are her words.

So I asked her if she was taking me fishing. Shoulda seen the look I got in return haha


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

demonfish said:


> the first rule in pin rigging is, on a perfect day when the water is clear and the temp of the water is above 75, and the winds are out of the east, you say " woman, i'm going fishing with the guys" and that is that. you dont stand up your fishing buddies to weed the flower garden, yeah jason, your buddy with the beard and the black disk in his ear ratted on you. maybe next time.
> 
> and jeff you chum bag. nice pic, us guys that hit the planks at 5am do manage to get in a power nap on a 15 hour frishing day, unlike the ones who show up at 9 and leave a noon. see ya soon.
> 
> demon


LMAO!!!!!! Let me borrow some shade Frank....


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

demonfish said:


> and jeff you chum bag. nice pic, us guys that hit the planks at 5am do manage to get in a power nap on a 15 hour frishing day, unlike the ones who show up at 9 and leave a noon. see ya soon.
> 
> demon


Cut me a little slack.

I got to the pier at 7:45am, and I didn't leave until 12:30pm.

Damn tough crowd at LIP. 

You know, I just realized how much you resemble Shooter in that pic.


----------



## landingcrew (Jun 17, 2008)

show up tomarrow, ill be there 0 dark 30 along with the usuall suspects and a cooler full of tasty treatsopcorn: and hopefully we will be slipping on the mounds of our dead quarry


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

What time do they open? LIP isnt 24/7 right?


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

jasonr said:


> What time do they open? LIP isnt 24/7 right?


0530, but they'll open at 0500.


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

landingcrew said:


> show up tomarrow, ill be there 0 dark 30 along with the usuall suspects and a cooler full of tasty treatsopcorn: and hopefully we will be slipping on the mounds of our dead quarry


hope you got some food that i can just swallow whole still arent eating somlid food just got my wisdom teeth cut out tuesday but ill be there sooner or later tomorrow.


----------



## blakester (Nov 19, 2008)

*Help*

Allright B team....I mean the guys that fish saturdays. I left a solid stainless sandspike on the north rail friday night, well actually Carver left it on the rail for me as he borrowed it and I forgot about it, as things were a little blurry. I would like some help gettin it back as it was one of a kind and I made it with me own hands so if anybody knows anything how bout lettin me know wouldya. Thanks, Blake ( A Team general):beer: :--|  :fishing:


----------



## 05 grand slam (Nov 7, 2007)

ok a team general lamo i try and find out for ya


----------

